# Trouble starting Yamaha 400



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Good morning, 2coolers! I am asking for help from those that know anything about starting a 4 wheeler. 
Last week, I went to start my 4 wheel drive Yamaha 400 and the battery was dead. It has a pull start and when I tried it, I could pull it one time and after that, it was impossible to pull the cord. A friend has a 4 wheeler and showed me that he has a lever to reduce the pressure and pulled on his cord with ease. He tried to pull mine as well and couldn't. We were able to jump start the bike off a truck but no luck with the pull cord. Any advice on what I am doing wrong in regards to the pull cord? Thank you to all.

HG


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like maybe the starter might be hung up. Try putting it in gear and rocking it forward and backward to release whatever is hung up. 

You can pull the spark plug and try pull starting it to verify that it is not hydro locked. This can happen if you have a leaking carburetor or internal coolent leak. 

Try doing both of these thing and report back.


Did you ever resolve the jeep ignition issue?


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

On The Hook said:


> Sounds like maybe the starter might be hung up. Try putting it in gear and rocking it forward and backward to release whatever is hung up.
> 
> You can pull the spark plug and try pull starting it to verify that it is not hydro locked. This can happen if you have a leaking carburetor or internal coolent leak.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great memory you have. I ordered a carb for the jeep since nothing cheap worked. Hopefully, that'll take care of the jeep. 
It's not the starter on the Yamaha cause when I jumpstarted it, the starter worked perfectly. It runs great but I can't pull start it. I want to figure this out in the case I can't jump start it. Of course I am getting a new battery. But, on the deer lease, I'd hate to be stuck miles from camp.

HG


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

HunterGirl said:


> Wow, what a great memory you have. I ordered a carb for the jeep since nothing cheap worked. Hopefully, that'll take care of the jeep.
> It's not the starter on the Yamaha cause when I jumpstarted it, the starter worked perfectly. It runs great but I can't pull start it. I want to figure this out in the case I can't jump start it. Of course I am getting a new battery. But, on the deer lease, I'd hate to be stuck miles from camp.
> 
> HG


Its got a compression release lever near the pull cord somewhere on the motor. You need to pull it up or down (whichever it is) between each attempt at starting it. That allows the cylinders to move freely and allows you to try to pull again.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*spark plug*

Take out a spark plug and see if you can pull it if not remove the pull cord housing and inspect it there has to be something hanging up in it.

My old beartracker would pull start easily but on several occasions it locked up and I broke the rope pulling it.... took it apart cleaned it up and replaced the rope and it would work fine for a year or so then do it again... I never did figure out what was causing it.

One hint when you have to replace the rope it is a PITA you will say cuss words you haven't used in years. I found the easy way to do it... take the housing off and throw it in the back of the truck, stop at the convience store and grab a 12 pack, drive the neighborhood till yoyu see a lawn crew..... they replaced my rope for a 12 pack more times than I can count and they can do it in minutes where I would fight the dang spring for hours and drink way more than the 12 pack!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ive never heard of a pressure release, and on a Yamaha. You have to remember your trying to pull start a 400. Its not easy, and usually you cant do it. I dont know why they even put that. Id put a new battery and roll on. Good luck


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

When it locks up pull slowly until it releases compression then let the cord retract. Give a good pull and see what happens. Don't think there is a compression release on that 4 wheeler.


----------

